# Back To School



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Tuesday night was my free introductory lesson with my new teacher. I have committed to at least 4 more weekly lessons. My first goal is to become a competent rhythm guitarist.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thats a pretty broad goal. Genre specific?

Good luck!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dbl


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I like blues oriented rock. Malcolm Young of AC/DC comes to mind.

Knockin On Heaven's Door, Hey Joe are two songs I want to learn asap.

I love Paul Kossof, Ronnie Earl, Rory Gallagher, Sue Foley...off the top of my head...Bad Company.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

How did the first lesson go? Are you going to a "music school" or the private route?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Private lessons with a retired gigging musician. He has been teaching rhythm guitar, lead guitar and vocals for 23 years. He is 61 and I am 72, have known him for about 15 years.

He says I am an "advanced beginner...good left hand technique, bad right hand..." Very encouraged that I will finally be a real player.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My current favorites are the Tedeschi Trucks Band.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Good stuff...enjoy!

I really enjoy my lesson time and wish I had more time (and money!) to do it more often.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am retired, so have unlimited practice time.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

...."good left hand technique, bad right hand...". Yep been dealing with that my whole life. Cant jump, no rhythm syndrome


----------

